# Sidecar/cosleeping recommendations



## Mother2Amaya (Jun 4, 2004)

Dh and I have dd sleeping in a basinnett next to our bed and have since birth, although most of the time she ends up in bed with one of us. I say ONE Of us since we have a full size bed and we just can't all pile in. The other one of us ends up on the sofa to accommodate my dd.

At any rate, I want to get a sidecar and was looking for recommendations and website links.

Also, how long can she sleep in a sidecar? i.e. how many pounds or how old?


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mother2Amaya*
Also, how long can she sleep in a sidecar? i.e. how many pounds or how old?

The Arm's Reach Co-sleeper is one I've heard a lot about. They say the weight limit is 30 lbs, and it's 40" long.

Most people I know just push a regular, standard crib up against their bed, with the railing dropped down in between.


----------



## savannah smiles (May 4, 2004)

Like jayayenay said, we just pushed a crib up to the side of our bed. We had to remove the railing on one side since it wouldn't drop down far enough for my liking but it ended up being a great arrangement! The great thing about using a crib is that they can use if for many years so I would recommend a crib over a co-sleeper.


----------



## jogirl (Oct 21, 2002)

We use to sidecar the crib, but we stopped when she was old enough to topple over the crib rail (the crib was on the highest setting to be tall enough to match the bed). We now use a daybed. It's just like using a crib, only bigger! It's great. 3 sides to keep her contained and me on the fourth side







. We hope to eventually move the twin daybed to the other side of the room and let that be her big girl bed when she's ready to sleep alone. It's the ultimate cosleeper and doesn't ever get outgrown.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Not to hyjack this thread but what does everyone do about the separation between the mattress and the crib mattress? I've removed the rail and have the two matresses butted up to each other.

I'm new to the sidecar thing but there's not enough room for all 4 of us so the sidecar crib extends our bed.


----------



## raenae (Jun 19, 2004)

my husband wired the two together so they didn't move or seperate.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

"Not to hyjack this thread but what does everyone do about the separation between the mattress and the crib mattress? I've removed the rail and have the two matresses butted up to each other."

I haven't done this yet but I just talked to someone who butted the two matresses together then put a pool noodle in the open spot between the crib matress and the crib rail. Then she put a bumper pad over the pool noodle. It looked great in the pictures and said she had no problems with it.


----------

